

The Airtight Inbox: A Day In the Life Of an Email Productivity Evangelist - spiky_simon
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/11/25/the-airtight-inbox-a-day-in-the-life-of-an-email-productivity-evangelist/

======
stcredzero
At first, I was expecting something Moebius themed.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airtight_Garage>

